# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Realizan jornadas de información sobre Ley de Recursos Hídricos en Andahuaylas

## gpacheco

*Andahuaylas, jul. 07 (ANDINA).-* En cumplimieento con el acuerdo alcanzado en Andahuaylas por el presidente del Consejo de Ministros, Yehude Simon, la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) inició en el departamento de Apurímac la realización de cinco talleres de información sobre la Ley de Recursos Hídricos (Ley Nº 29338).  
La primera jornada se efectuó en el auditorio del municipio provincial de Chincheros y concitó a casi un centenar de usuarios de agua de las localidades de Uripa, Uranmarca, Cocharcas, Onccoy y Huaccana.  
Esta actividad coincidió con la llegada a Chincheros del jefe del Gabinete Ministerial y de los ministros de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, y de Salud, Óscar Ugarte.  
El jefe del gabinete anunció públicamente el cumplimiento de los acuerdos del 23 de junio en Andahuaylas, entre las cuales figuraba la realización de los talleres de información de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos por parte de la ANA.  
Estas jornadas continuarán durante toda la semana en diversas localidades apurimeñas, entre ellas Huancaray, Huancarama, el valle de Chicha y en la provincia de Andahuaylas.  
El grupo de asesores y especialistas de la ANA es encabezado por el abogado Mirco Miranda, quien afirmó que este trabajo de difusión sobre la Ley de Recursos Hídricos permitirá no sólo brindar la información adecuada entre los usuarios, sino también ayudará a despejar las dudas y acabar con la mala interpretación generada en torno a la mencionada norma. 
En estos talleres informativos participarán agricultores de las localidades de Turpo, San Antonio Cachi, Chiara, Kishuara, Pacobamba, Pincos, Chaccrampa, Pomacocha, Huayana, Turnayhuaraca y Pampachiri. 
La campaña de difusión en Apurímac culminará este viernes 10 en el auditorio de la Dirección Regional Agraria de Andahuaylas, donde se concentrarán usuarios del agua de las localidades de Pacucha, Talavera, San Jerónimo, Chicmo, Ocombama y Andahuaylas.  
En estas reuniones también participarán representantes del gobierno regional, gobiernos locales, empresas privadas, ONG y otras instituciones vinculadas a la gestión del agua de Apurímac.Temas similares: Ayuda...Información sobre la producción de cebolla y tomate. Artículo: Caillaux evaluó con agricultores de Andahuaylas sobre minería Busco informacion sobre proyectos SIT en Peru Informacion sobre Resoluciones Administrativas Esta semana Minag comenzará a recibir aportes a leyes sobre manejo forestal y de recursos hídricos

----------

